# French Scribe



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I was looking through my bookmarks and found this site. It's pretty interesting. Anybody speak french?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

'Parsley -vou fron say, chevrolet cou-pay, wee wee manure.'
That's about the extent of my french Slatron.:laughing: Looks like a pretty interesting site.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Castroville, Tx has a French timber frame home if you ever want to see one up close. Their sister city is in the Alsace part of France. The French dismantled a 1400's era timber frame home and brought it over as a gift complete with antique French furnishings. I went through it about a year ago when I was working in the town. Quite a bit different from the timber frame barns I had seen. The furniture was cool too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim,

I would suggest learning square rule. It is much more friendly to the guy who is going it alone or with one part time helper. Not for the least of reasons because you don't have to manhandle 2 or 3 components into place all at once just to scribe the lines. 

Square-rule is based on the idea that a perfect timber lies within the rough hewn one, and so the beam is diminished to that perfect dimension at the joint. You can layout and cut all of your joints in the shop, and assemble the frame on site with little to no test-fitting, or mistakes.

Scribe rules, whether French, English, Dutch, German or the resulting American amalgamation that resulted from these influences do have their place, but square rule joinery IMO is the only way to go when you are using dimensioned timbers.


----------

